# All Jar'd up, still harsh



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay, got my girl down , trimmed and jar'd up. Been curing for 3 weeks approx.  now and took a bud out. 
Semi soft texture on the surface, dry not brittle stems. Smoke report still harsh. More curing ? anything else comes to mind ? Thanks all~


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

how does it smell? my pk isnt harsh and I am smoking it just after hanging three days...what type of weed is it something white? they say the longer to cure the better... BG was a bit harsher but got good just shy of two weeks.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds like it still may be a bit wet.  Stems should not be flexible when they go into jars.  Chlorophyll will not break down fully under those conditions leading to a harsh, green taste.

IMHO you should take them out of the jars, put on a screen in a dry dark place and let them dry a little more.

You better check carefully for mold before you smoke.  Be careful, nasty stuff smoking mold.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

BBF: No mold i rotate the jars daily for airing out. The wondeful smell is gone as well. It was almost lemony and i still cant smell any of it. Just a 
'dirt' smell more or less.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

hmm mine went from bomb smell to hay back to bomb smell..


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

I know what you mean...thats why i posted 'cause my sativa is absolutely a delicious "PERFUME" smell .  I want to make sure i didint do anything wrong. Sativa will see the chop in another wk. or so....back to reading...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

my sativa smells like pepper...


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

I want to "capture" the odor from mine it's absolutely entrancing.!


----------



## BBFan (Sep 30, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> BBF: No mold i rotate the jars daily for airing out. The wondeful smell is gone as well. It was almost lemony and i still cant smell any of it. Just a
> 'dirt' smell more or less.


 
I've never had that happen :confused2:  The smell just gets better.

Meds4me- What do you mean when you say you rotate the jars daily for airing out?  Do you actually empty the jars out?

I still think your moisture content may be too high.  I hope it improves for you- such a waste after all that time caring for it that it doesn't cure properly.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2009)

If your buds are not dry this is the reason you smell what you smell.

You are at high risk of mould if they are still damp inside the buds.

Rip a bud open, if it is still damp you need to leave them out in the open to dry out more before you put them back in the jar.

Mould starts inside the bud before you see it on the outside.

eace:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

No prob. But NO Mold.....Must be just me wantin in  early :0) 
I ripped one apart ( several in fact :0) and buds are dry but def. not crispy. Stems snap easily. I'll Put all the jars back away and check 'em in another week or so... 
Been reading on versions of drying and curing. 
Thus far dried on stalk for 3 days and then trimmed off stalk and open dry for another 4 days. Jar'd up and rotational openings on all each day for venting of ? fresh air and hopefully gain that OG odor back :0P


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 10, 2009)

Yo Ho meds4me,

   Did I just read that your going to put them back into the jars and then check them again after a week or so ???
 That is a huge hint as to what might be going wrong for you. The jars should be burped several times a day. That means you need to pop off the lid and allow fresh air to circulate around the buds. I do mine at each of the meals in a day. So for me I'm burping them 3 times a day. This will do the trick I'm thinking. Just my $0.02

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 10, 2009)

This is why I use one gallon plastic freezer baggies to cure in.

I fill the baggie only 1/3rd full. I leave air in it when I close the baggie. This allows that air to become very humid, holding lots of moisture from the weed. Then, when you open the baggie to air it, all of that humid air comes out, bringing the moisture with it, and is replaced by less humid air. This exchange is what enables the weed to dehydrate at a good, regulated pace.

Each day, I open the baggie, GENTLY turn it over to move the buds around just a little without banging them, and leave the baggie open for 30 minutes. Then I zip the baggie closed again, making sure to leave as much air in the gallon sized space as possible and put it into a cardboard box with a lid to keep the light out.

After two weeks, I move it to every other day for 30 minutes. At one month, it's every 5 days for 30 minutes and at two months, it's 30 minutes each 7 days and I squeeze out most of the air each time I close it.

The weed cures down this way in a very gradual pace. By using the large gallon baggie with only 1/3rd full, plenty of air stays in the baggie and it also makes it easy to air the weed without harming it by moving it around.

This has worked for me for years. I have some Snow White that is about 2 years old that is just great still.

By the way, the plastic freezer baggies are engineered to NOT leave any plastic odor or taste in any foods over a long time. They are designed to store very acidic foods also, with no taste problems. There is no difference in quality between using jars and plastic freezer baggies and the baggies are easy to use, cheap to buy and replace.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Stoney.  I am going to try your method.  I just chopped my first bag seed crop yesterday and I am hanging it now.  So from what I am hearing on this thread, I should probably let it hang for 3 or 4 days, then move it from the stalk and dry for another 3 or 4 days on screening, then transfer to the plastic bags.  Cool.  Thanks all.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Thanks Stoney. I am going to try your method. I just chopped my first bag seed crop yesterday and I am hanging it now. So from what I am hearing on this thread, I should probably let it hang for 3 or 4 days, then move it from the stalk and dry for another 3 or 4 days on screening, then transfer to the plastic bags. Cool. Thanks all.


I just leave mine on the stalks for an entire week in a dark, air conditioned room with a fan on low, blowing through the buds.

Something to remember on using the freezer baggie method, first, use name brand FREEZER bags. Not storage bags. Big difference in materials used. The storage bags will leave a taste. The freezer bags won't, and the name brand ones are thicker with better ziplocks.

Only fill the baggies one third full loosely. This way, the bud is loose enough that it doesn't have to be touched to "air" it. I just open the baggie, holding it by the centers of the zipper, and I "flap" the bag a half dozen times to exchange the air in it for room air. Then I sit it down for a half hour and then zip it shut and put it back into the cardboard box so no light hits it. For the first month, make sure to leave the bag puffed up with air when you close it. This is important. It allows the air in the bad to absorb the moisture from the weed. This is what slowly cures the bud.

If you do this every day, your weed will cure perfectly. Don't rush it. I never consider mine done until after two months on the schedule I posted.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 11, 2009)

Got it.  I have mine hanging in my grow tent with a fan blowing on it (all plants harvested).  The relative humidity in the grow tent is currently 36% and dropping.  74 degrees.   I could probably put a stack of newspaper in there to suck up more humidity.  I have good air exchange into and from the tent.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

It sounds like you're on your way man!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent thread, nice ideas to try.

Thank You All


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 11, 2009)

Yo Ho StoneyBud, 

  I have always done my curing in jars, but I like the idea of the freezer bags a lot, in fact I'm going to try your method soon. I like the idea of seeing the moisture that I'm trying to remove. Fluffing the bag up with air cannot include a person blowing into the bag as that would put moisture back into the bag from your lungs, but you can put a lot of air into a bag if your just cautious, and sort of fluff it up a tad.

 Stoney, you got me all hyped on this method can't wait to try it. :holysheep:    


 I also allow my cures to go on for awhile, and my longest was 4 months, and yes it was great, but reality is that I can't help raiding the jars often. I once found a quarter bag I had stuffed into a coat pocket, and forgot all about it, and it was the following winter that I rediscovered the stash. Oh my God was it the bomb. I have very seldom run across smoke that tasted so good.

  I've heard that some folks will cure for as long as a year, but I think I can safely say that in my home there isn't much of a chance in hell that it would sit around that long. LOL :rofl:

Thanks for the solid advice bro

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey KK! Man, it's always good to hear from you man! If you do exactly as I've outlined, I can already tell you that your bud will be sweet! One gallon FREEZER bags. The ones marked as "Storage" bags are made of an entirely different set of materials. You'll love it! It's so easy even a ....

I have a set of boxes in my store room. One box has gallon baggies of Snow White in it. That one is getting slim now. One box has some gallon baggies of Big Bud in it. I wasn't impressed by that one. One has some gallon baggies of Aurora Indica....well, you can see that I've tried this method on a few crops.... 

The simplicity of it is mind staggering.


----------



## FUM (Oct 13, 2009)

High all, I've got another item that I've seen work. Folks take a ceramic crock(s) with a glass lid. They use wooden slats that separate the layers of MJ buds. The glass lid picks up the humidity droplets. And you simply pick up the lid and wipe off the moisture and replace the lid.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 26, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I just leave mine on the stalks for an entire week in a dark, air conditioned room with a fan on low, blowing through the buds.
> 
> Something to remember on using the freezer baggie method, first, use name brand FREEZER bags. Not storage bags. Big difference in materials used. The storage bags will leave a taste. The freezer bags won't, and the name brand ones are thicker with better ziplocks.
> 
> ...



Big +1 & reps!!!

I can stuff, so have plenty of jars...  BUT!!!

Totally agree with SB about the freezer bags over the storage bags.  All I ever use for everything.  Canning isn't just putting stuff in jars. :hubba: 

Stoney, I'm going to give this a shot, plus I have 1 batch ready to be harvested that I want to do and keep, separate. 

DD


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2009)

I have had my pop corn buds in four baggies for the last week.  They are drying out nicely with Stoneys method.  I really like this method so far.


----------

